# Are white bands in fashion this year?



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Because I just saw a homing pigeon with the ferals wearing one. He or she is sort of reddish-white but is distinctly wearing the newest fad, I believe.

Someone around here has got homers. I've got to find out where. They're starting to pop up everywhere now.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Garye said:


> Because I just saw a homing pigeon with the ferals wearing one. He or she is sort of reddish-white but is distinctly wearing the newest fad, I believe.
> 
> Someone around here has got homers. I've got to find out where. They're starting to pop up everywhere now.


The IF bands are white this year. Don't really know what color the AU bands are. So, all 2007 IF banded birds, (for the most part) will have white bands. You CAN special order any color you want for extra money......but white is the cheapest way.......


----------



## Royaltypigeon (May 22, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> The IF bands are white this year. Don't really know what color the AU bands are. So, all 2007 IF banded birds, (for the most part) will have white bands. You CAN special order any color you want for extra money......but white is the cheapest way.......


The AU bands for racing birds are white this year,, I assumed you would know that as well. You do race your birds?,, do you not?
Gary H.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Royaltypigeon said:


> The AU bands for racing birds are white this year,, I assumed you would know that as well. You do race your birds?,, do you not?
> Gary H.


Oh Gary, 
Don't start your needling. Leave Renee be.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> Oh Gary,
> Don't start your needling. Leave Renee be.


I'm just ignoring him...........


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

OK. I will too.


----------



## Royaltypigeon (May 22, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> I'm just ignoring him...........


 Thats nice,,,,  
Now I understand why you didn't have the same information about the shipping fiasco,, you don't support the very club that gives you the priviledges that you have...
Gary H.
And,, Charis,, you might try minding your own business,, you are very tireing,, and a bit old... I no longer hear you...
I'm sorry,, did you say something?,,, You may be LOUD,, but,, you say,, nothing...


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Ok folks.....let's stop the bickering.

There's no need to be insulting, picking at each other, or trying to "bait" others into an arguement.

Please see the Forum Rule of Conduct, in particular Number 3.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=7006

Thank you,
Linda


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well that explains why the "new" bird on the flock is sporting a white band. He or she did look kinda young. 

I just gotta find out who has the homers around here. I wonder if they know they're making pit stops at the mall here. They're like kids - they like to hang out at the mall.


----------



## Royaltypigeon (May 22, 2005)

Lin Hansen said:


> Ok folks.....let's stop the bickering.
> 
> There's no need to be insulting, picking at each other, or trying to "bait" others into an arguement.
> 
> ...


 I apologize Linda,,, I guess I just got a little tired of someone thinking we all had to hold to their way of thinking,, The last I checked,, and I do know my scripture, Jesus didn't care to much for extremist (and, or) fanatics either,,,
I normally take the "high road",, in this case,, I didn't..
Gary H.


----------



## joefi2 (Aug 11, 2005)

*old timer*

Well in Massachusetts there are about 300 flyers there ,, if you can find some one with a american racing pigeon union book he or she can get you close to someone in your state we had are first race last weak but was canceled cause of weather,,, Does this bird have a green band on it also or a Wide rubber band on the other foot if not it was lost on training flights


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Au Gray Bands*

The color Of The Au Bands this Year Is Light Grey,can Easly Be Confused As White. .George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Royaltypigeon said:


> The AU bands for racing birds are white this year,, I assumed you would know that as well. You do race your birds?,, do you not?
> Gary H.





george simon said:


> The color Of The Au Bands this Year Is Light Grey,can Easly Be Confused As White. .George



Thank you George............


----------



## Royaltypigeon (May 22, 2005)

george simon said:


> The color Of The Au Bands this Year Is Light Grey,can Easly Be Confused As White. .George


 Maybe someone needs glasses,,, I don't believe you can call the AU and request "Light grey" bands,,, sorry...Not even in "vanity" type bands.
You will see every 5 yrs,, they start again at the top...
Gary H.


As members of the American Racing Pigeon Union, our birds are banded with AU issued bands.
Our band list for the last 11 years. 

Year Band Letters Numbers Color 
2007 AU 2007 MKC 201 thru 300 White 
2006 AU 2006 MKC 1 thru 200 Red 
2005 AU 2005 MKC 0650 thru 0699 Blue 
2004 AU 2004 MKC 1450 thru 1499 Yellow 
2003 AU 2003 MKC 0950 thru 0999 Green 
2002 AU 2002 MKC 1800 thru 1849 White 
2001 AU 2001 MKC 0850 thru 0899 Red 
2000 AU 2000 MKC 0950 thru 0999 Blue 
1999 AU 99 MKC 0001 thru 0099 Yellow 
1998 AU 98 MKC 0150 thru 0199 Green 
1997 AU 97 MKC 1150 thru 1199 White


----------



## Royaltypigeon (May 22, 2005)

george simon said:


> The color Of The Au Bands this Year Is Light Grey,can Easly Be Confused As White. .George


 George,,,
Just to clarify your light grey vs white,,, if you will look closely,, you will notice its the acrylic that is tinted,, the bands are all white underneath,, printed on white paper,,, So next yrs bands will be "white" with a tinted red acrylic,,, 
I print on acrylics every day,, its not what you'd call optically clear.
Anyway,,, I don't get your point other than to argue. And I assume,, the International Federation of Pigeons orders there's from the same Belguim mfging comp. that the ARPU does.
Either way,, I doubt that each band is certified and checked to be optically clear.
Yours in the sport  
Gary H.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

My birds Have GREEN Bands I feel special


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

> My birds Have GREEN Bands I feel special



Oh that's some old year's color. They're out of fashion now.  

Now all I see is red or white - though I did see a blue...

I hope your birds are not... shall we say (delicately)... old?


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Nope they are juveniles. My bands are metal not paper or acrylic I don't know if that matters.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Garye said:


> Oh that's some old year's color. They're out of fashion now.
> 
> Now all I see is red or white - though I did see a blue...
> 
> I hope your birds are not... shall we say (delicately)... old?


YIKES, GARYE! Mr. Squeaks just threw a fit! HE wears green bands (I found him as a squeaker in 2003). One band was numbered and the one on the other leg was thicker but also green...and plain. He MIGHT have been on a training flight when that car ran into him!

He says that _almost_ *FOUR YEARS* is NOT old, he'll have you know. 

He and I definitely think outside the box when the word "old" comes up. We have NO idea what that word MEANS!   

Shi &
Squeaks (however, because of Garye, he is willing to forgive and forget your remark...)


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh dear me! I had no idea that Mr. Squeaks wore green! Please do accept my apologies. I'm sure Mr. Squeaks still looks as youthful as he did about 4 years ago when that tragedy hit him.

By-the-way, where's the cape? Has he hung it up for good now?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

No, I just changed for a short time due to a comment in another thread about racing homers.

I also hope to get a pic of him in his SPP cape by Boni...in due time!!

OK, you are forgiven...and YES, he DOES look the same!     

Love and Hugs

Shi 
Squeaks


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I like Mr. Squeaks new pic, Shi....must say I was a bit surprised
not to see him in his official capacity as caped crusader, but even
heros need to get time off for exceptional behavior  

fp


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Garye said:


> Oh dear me! I had no idea that Mr. Squeaks wore green! Please do accept my apologies. I'm sure Mr. Squeaks still looks as youthful as he did about 4 years ago when that tragedy hit him.
> 
> By-the-way, *where's the cape?* Has he hung it up for good now?


OH is THAT what that was. I was wondering. LOL I was like hmmm I have never seen a bird with such red feathers before. Now I feel like a dummy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

SkyofAngels said:


> OH is THAT what that was. I was wondering. LOL I was like hmmm I have never seen a bird with such red feathers before. Now I feel like a dummy



Actually, Kristen, that was his original Flight Suit. I had to get one about FIVE sizes bigger than recommended for pigeons! Squeaks, being a racing homer IS a big guy and has a broad chest and hunky body! The suits were always too small. The one in the Avatar fit but also had a nice big "poop" pocket. It worked great too. I used that picture because members would often ask about "diapers" for pigeons and I figured a picture would help. 

Boni's suit is much more streamlined. The bar across his chest has a big "S" on it and his cape velcros to the suit on his back. Really cute! Will have to consult my picture gurus for some pics to post.

The current Avatar picture shows him from his right side. That wing was partiallly amputated (no flight feathers) and his shoulder is slightly further back than his "good" side. Dr. Burke did a great job!

Shi
& Squeaks (I have a GREAT profile from either side, thank you very much!)


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Royaltypigeon said:


> Thats nice,,,,
> Now I understand why you didn't have the same information about the shipping fiasco,, you don't support the very club that gives you the priviledges that you have...
> Gary H.
> And,, Charis,, you might try minding your own business,, you are very tireing,, and a bit old... I no longer hear you...
> I'm sorry,, did you say something?,,, You may be LOUD,, but,, you say,, nothing...


O.K., I am trying to figure you out. I am a pretty sarchastic guy and if you are just being jokingly sachastic then I appologize. 

What seems to be your problem? Every post you have made in any forum I can find has been negative and full of ridicule to everybody and anybody else. If you are one of these guys that can't make himself feel good without making someone else feel bad...do us all a favor and go get some good therapy. Just stay away from the rest of us.

Now, having said that...if you are just kidding around and the others are aware of it and I am just missing the boat...then I'm sorry.

Dan


----------

